# Snapping a snowboard



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Jedi mind games

Mountain Trolls with clubs

Amazonian warrior princesses with fists of fury

Andre the Giant

OR........ Landing really tip heavy, hitting trees/rocks...


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Having an 18 wheeler roll over your board and bindings after it flies off the roof of your car on the highway


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I've seen maybe 3 boards in my life time snap to the point that they were in two pieces and those were fucking insane crashed. Cracking a board is a lot easier to do than people thing apply pressure in the right spot when landing weird and snap. I broke the tail on my Jibpan by landing on some uneven snow and stomping hard.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I saw one board snapped last year...

This kid had bought a used Rome something board at Zumiez(it was too sticker charged to actually see the short time i was there)...it didnt appear that he had crashed big as there was nothing around to really do that off of..i think he just hit a small wind made jump..

Either way he was not happy because the first two feet of his board was snapped off and only holding on by a bit...he was able to ride it down slowly though...

Sucks for that kid as i bet that was all his money to get it..


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Capped snowboards are more likely to snap or edge blowout. But no one hardly makes them anymore. A crack and gouge in the fiberglass makes the board prone to breakage. I would say landing at a steep angle on the thinnest parts of the board, nose/tail.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

i snap about one every couple of years, its usually right behind the back binding and is from landing hard on the tail. i think its a combo of being heavy and flexing the board severely enough that the binding acts as a fulcrum that ultimately snaps it. between that and rocks i destroy a board per year it seems.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

in the past 2 or 3 season ive had 2 board completely snap through the core on my tip once and tail once, those were from landing tail heavy after corking a 7 and a 9 off a pretty big jump(prob about 60-70) also had 5 or 6 board crack from random awkward landings, luckily those were all under warranty.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

my friend snaped the tail off his 2 yr old custom, not a hard crash at all but the way he fell dug the tail into the snow and bend it in the oposite direction. soooo from this...

\_________/

to

>>>>>>>>__________/
>>>>>>>/
>>>>>__/

lol dont sweat my comp skills. n dont mind the arrows had to fill in room it wouldnt let me use spaces


----------



## Zapatista (Jul 24, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Jedi mind games
> 
> Mountain Trolls with clubs
> 
> ...


I lol'd HARD...


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I haven't personally done it but have seen it happen. I have also seen the naner snap and delam hard!!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I've seen it in some videos.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> I haven't personally done it but have seen it happen. I have also seen the naner snap and delam hard!!


naner as in skate nanner?


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

bubbachubba340 said:


> naner as in skate nanner?


Yessir!!!!!!


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Yep i've seen it. A buddy dropped a cliff and landed on a fallen tree that was obscured by some powder. The tail snapped about 3 inches from the binding and he ate it hard in the crash. the core and topsheet were cracked but the base was still in one piece so he just rode it down carefully.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep, landing hard on your tail could cause it or folding the nose going into a hard carve.


----------



## blasphemy (Dec 17, 2007)

i broke a ride agenda ..i guess because it was small for me.. and i spent the day on the same kicker and landed on my tail several times . so the fiber glass broke 1st i thought i was just a simple crack then fliped it over and saw its cracking from the core .. and at the end of the say it became unridable.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

I rode a 151cm board that the spec state I'm ok to ride (I'm 170 lb). Cracked the board quite bad from a shitty landing on the nose. Messed up my groin for a month cuz of that (my stance was too wide).


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> It`s kind of weird; snowboards can take a hell of a lot of abuse, yet you can land just right on it and snap the thing landing off of some silly little thing. I blew an edge out off of this little 4 foot "cliff" drop onto sun cupped ice on Mt Adams. To this day I don`t have a clue how I did it...:dunno:





That's quite true. I abuse my 08 uninc 158cm quite a bit and it still holding up strong (hope it will hold up for my NZ trip coming Friday!) but the K2 I have just cracked apart on the 3rd day. Probably cuz I'm too heavy for the board even though K2 state my weight was within their specs. 

Just curious, does softness of a board also dictates the board's strength? (ie: a K2 WWW compared to Burton Uninc -- Uninc being tougher since it's stiffer?)

Thanks


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

In the last 2 seasons I've broken 9 decks, before that I was doing 1 to 2 a season. Most of the time I do something retarded and they break.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

broke mine in half last season... the tractor had left behind some snow to build smth next day but it resembeled a quarter pipe.. i was the first one to try... unfortunately, it wasnt exactly 90 degrees and i came in a bit too fast... flew off it with the board horisontal with the ground... fell flat on the other side and snapped it. i was sure i'd brake a bone while flying but it didnt hurt at all.




































oh well, it last me for 3-5 years or so

rightmost "thingie" is to blame:









my old and the "first" board snapped a bit less... random jump, not enough speed... (no pics, too long ago)the base and carves were still good but the core cracked.
i actually "fixed" it... carved 3 canals in the core with electric grinder and filled it with glass fiber... then added some more on the top and gave it a nice paint job just for fun... it last me until the end of the season.

the funny thing is that after i broke the "new" board, i took this one out again the next day and snapped it from the other side 








oh well, this one had last me another3-4 years^^


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Note to self: 

Dont loan boards to equilerex


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

indeed 

the hard part now is choosing a new board ^^


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

equilerex said:


> indeed
> 
> the hard part now is choosing a new board ^^


I know the feeling. I snapped by board last season and I'm having mucho trouble deciding on a new board. Eh, I live in CNY, I still have a few months


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

equilerex said:


> indeed
> 
> the hard part now is choosing a new board ^^



Guess you need a NeverSummer board! For me, I can't see how I can ever break my NeverSummer Summit in the way you did with your board.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ckang008 said:


> Guess you need a NeverSummer board! For me, I can't see how I can ever break my NeverSummer Summit in the way you did with your board.


Just land on a rock harder!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Just land on a rock harder!


Yep, a buddy of mine broke two NS boards last year - a Heritage and a Premier F1. Both were from hitting rocks - HARD. Neither snapped the board like shown here in this thread, but both were core shots.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

think it has to be a real freak accident to brake it completely... the base layer is made of flexible plastic so it normally takes more then twisting the board 90 degrees.

crappy thing is that i am out of cash.. and not going to earn any more either due to this shitty army time i have for 8 months... guess il be buying some really cheap ass board this season :/


----------

